# اين المهندسين العرب من الترجمه



## عاصم شقير (7 مارس 2009)

اخواني المهندسن 
نحن المهندسين العرب نفتقد الى الكتب الهندسيه المترجمه لهذا الرجاء من كل مهندس لديه كتاب او اي مرجع مترجم ارساله الى المنتدى ليستفيد منه كل الاعضاء
وشكرا


----------



## النمر الابيض22 (7 مارس 2009)

انا معك اخي فعلا نحتاج كتب مترجمة والمصطلحات اكيد باللغة الانجليزية (الهندسية) المهم الوصول للهدف بفهم المضمون . تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (9 مارس 2009)

الرجاء من كل الاعضاء الحصول على اى كتب هندسية مترجمة وضعها فى المنتدى للاستفادة منه . وشكرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (9 مارس 2009)

نحن نطلب منك أن تكون المبادر في هذه المشاركة...


----------



## عصام عبد الماجد (14 أبريل 2009)

معي مجموعة قيمة من الكتب الهندسية المتخصصة باللغة العربية أرجو من ادارة المنتدى المساعدة على تحميلها للفائدة العامة مع شكري


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أبريل 2009)

عصام عبد الماجد قال:


> معي مجموعة قيمة من الكتب الهندسية المتخصصة باللغة العربية أرجو من ادارة المنتدى المساعدة على تحميلها للفائدة العامة مع شكري


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً م. عصام عبد الماجد.. بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. 

بالنسبة لرفع الملفات عبر الملتقى مباشرة، هو أمر موجود ولكن تم إيقافه مؤقتاً لإجراء بعض التحديثات.. 

يمكن رفع أي ملف تريده عبر مواقع الرفع الشهيرة الموجودة على النت، ووضع روابط الملفات هنا..

من هذه المواقع الشهيرة التي يسهل الرفع عليها والتحميل منها، الموقع التالي:
www.4shared.com

حيث أن غملية الرفع تتم بالشكل التالي:
1- إنشاء حساب مجاني لك شخصياً على هذا الموقع
2- الضغط على browse واختيار الملف الذي تريد رفعه من جهاز الكومبيوتر لديك
3- بعد اختيار الملف، نقوم بالضغط على زر Upload لرفع الملف 
4- ننتظر حتى تتم عمليه الرفع بالكامل
5- بعد انتهاء عملية الرفع بالكامل، تجده في قائمة مقفاتك المرفوعة في نفس حسابك.. فتقوم بالضغط عليه، ومن ثم نسخ رابطه، ولصق هذا الرابط في مشاركتك هنا في الملتقى حتى يتمكن الجميع من تحميل هذا الملف.. 

أتمنى أن يكون شرحي هذا واضحاً.. وإن لم يكن كذلك، يمكنني شرح الطريقة بالصور.. 

تقبل تحيــــاتي..


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تحية لكل من ساهم بجهد في ترجمة كتاب هندسي

لاشك أن الكتب المترجمة تفتح الآفاق وتزيد و تثري العقل وتنمي الحس الهندسي engineering sense and culture و لكن القضية هي من الذي يترجم الكتاب ؟ فمعـظم الكتب المترجمة المطروحة على الساحة مترجمة من قبل غير متخصصين و ان كانت ممهورة بتوقبعاتهم ، و أنا شاهدت بنفسي أساتذة يوزعون الكتاب على طلاب و يطلبون منهم أن تتعاون كل مجموعة في ترجمة جزء من الكتاب و يعطيهم مدة يصعب على أحدهم أن يلتزم بها فضلا عن المستوي اللغوي للطلاب لا يرقي لمستوي القدرة على ترجمة مثل هذا الكتاب فيلجأ الطلاب الي مكاتب الترجمة التي تترجم الكتاب حرفيا معتمدا أحد القواميس ، ثم يتم تجميع الترجمات التي يأتي بها الطلاب وكل حريص على أن يضعها على سي دي ليرضي استاذه و يفوز بالدرجات ، و بدون مراجعة و بدون تصحيح يدفع الاستاذ بالكتاب الى المطبعة فتأتي ترجمة الكتاب غير مترابطة غير متآلفة و غير ذات معني ثم يتلقاها الطلاب في المواسم التعليمبة التالية مجبرين على شرائها و و على حضور محاضرة الاستاذ ليفك لهم الغاز االترجمة في اروقة الجامعة محاولا علاج ماأفسده عدم اكتراثه حتي بما يعطيه لاهو ترك الكتاب بلغته ولاهو كلف نفسه اعادة صياغة ماكتبه المترجمون و رحم الله أساتذة مثل الدكتز محمد عفيفي ووزملاءه عندما أخذو على عاتقهم بكل اخلاص ترجمة كتب عالمية التداول قيمة المحتوي كنا ولانزال نعترف لهم بالجميل في تعليم جيلنا

و لهذا فلابد أن تأخذ جهة ، غير متطلعة للتربح ، بناصية الترجمة على يد متخصصين تذلل لهم العقبات المالية و الحياتية ليكون النتاج كتابا تتوارثه الاجيال و قاعدة لبناء فكر و ثقافة مهندس و مستقبل أمة من أبنائها د أحمد شفيق رحمه الله و د الباز و دكتور أحمد زويل و د مجدي يعقوب ، و الكثير بارك الله فيهم

هذا أمر ، الامر الثاني أنني أطلب من السادة الاساتذة و المهندسين الذين وهبهم الله ملكة توصيل المعلومة أو تأليف أو اعداد أو ترجمة أو اعادة صياغة كتب أن يهتم بذكر الاسم الأجنبي للمصطلح الذي يتولي شرحه أو تأويله 
و في نقله للجداول أن ينقلها دون تحويل أرقامها أو رموزها بل عليه أن يضبف في رأس الجدول لا نقول ترجمة بل مدلول الرموز أو المصطلح بالعربية أو اذا لم تكن مسافات الجدول تتيح تلك الاضافة فليضيف هذه المعاني أسفل الجدول وهو منهج اتبعته في كتب لي قيد الاعداد للنشر في مجال تصميم أعمال التكييف المركزي و مجال صيانة الثلاجت المنزلية ووحدات التبريد و التكييف ، و تصميم اجزاء الماكينات ، نسأل الله التوفيق 
وقد كانت لي تجربة نشرت في جريدة المهندس الشاب عن نقابة المهندسين العام 1977 م تحت اسم موسوعة العلوم الميكانيكية شجعني على نشرها المهندس عادل شلش ، وكان عمري وقتها ثمانية و عشرين عاما كلب حماس ، وكان استخدام الحرف العربي بديلا للرمز اللاتيني هو هدفي و ابتكرت اشكالا تتناسب و المدلول ، الا أنني خرجت من هذه التجربة بانطباع ترسخ فيما بعد بأن علينا اتباع الرموز اللاتينية لكونها صارت عالمية مع وضع بذرة ربما تنمو مع الايام و العصور وتصبح العربية رموزا يسهل لاي باحث الاستدلال عليها بصرف النظر عن اللغة المكتوب بها النص
و رغم وجود قواميس و معاجم هندسية بالاسواق الاأن كثير من المفردات لا تعبر عن مكنون المصطلح بل يهتم بالجذر للفظة الأقرب لما تعنيه الكلمة بصرف النظر عن تطابق اللفظة مع المدلول في الواقع و تعطيك احسلس الغربة وعدم الارتياح للفظة ، و للاخوة السوريون و الأردنيون و الليبيون نشاط مشكور و لكن لا بد لهم من الاطلاع على جهود المصريين ليتزاوج الفكر و يتحسن نسل اللغة
و أتمني أن نطلق حملة تجميع مصطلحات لكل تخصص ( مهنة) يساهم كل من له باع في الترجمة أو التأليف بمصطلحات يري لها ترجمة من بنات أفكاره من خلال ممارسته المهنة أو التقطها حتي من صبي في ورشة أو عامل في مصنع أو من كتاب قرأه أو موجودة في معجم ولا تحتاج لاعادة صياغة 
و ليس مهما في هذه المرحلة الترتيب الالفبائي انما تجميع مايقدرعليه 
و تخصص لها مدونة تطرح عليها هذه الالفاظ ولتسمي بمشروع قاموس المهندس ثم يتولي أعضاء
المنتدي بعد كل فترة تجميع و تصنيف مايرد من اصطلاحات و مناقشتها و تنقيحها من خلال استفتاء حول مدي تعبير اللفظة أو المصطلح عن ما أدرج للتعبير عنه ويكون لي الشرف أن اشارك في هذه المهمة قدر الاستطاعة ، و تكون المرحلة التالية هي تجميع و تصنيف الجمل ذات المدلول التقني و جمل الربط بين النصوص المترجمة

ولن يتم اغفال الالفاظ المتداولة لدي العامة بل ستوضع بين قوسين ومعها اسم البلد العربي الذي تتداول فيه مع نص الاصطلاح التقني

و الله نسأل الطاعة له و أن يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتنا 


وأبدأ ببعض الاصطلاحات التي من الله على بهاوأدرجتها في كتبي :

معامل التخطي bypass factor 
وحدة تداول الهواءكبيرة ( 6 طن تبريد فما فوق ) air handling unit
وحدة تداول هواء صغيرة fan coil unit 
مرش nozzle \ sprinkler 
وحدة ترطيب humidifier 
وحدة ازالة رطوبة dehumidifier 
لوحة التحكم الرقمي المقروء d d c 
محتوي الرطوبة HUMIDITY 
مسارات / قنوات/ مجاري الهواء DUCT 
و ارجو من ادارة المنتدي تثبيت هذا الموضوع و الله الموفق


----------



## shery abdel (15 يونيو 2009)

ان الترجمه للكتب الهندسيه والخاصه بتحليل العمليات الانتاجيه في جميع المجالات امر اصبح مهم للصناعه والمصنعين لتحسين ظروف الصناعه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يوليو 2009)

الحقيقة أن الحكومات التي كانت في العصور الإسلامية السابقة شهدت على ترجمة ونقل الإرث العلمي والفكري والأدبي من الحضارات الأخرى ومن لغاتها إلى اللغة العربية ........
ولا يمكن لشخص منفرداً أن يحقق ذلك مهما أوتي من إمكانات .........
وفي الوقت الراهن يوجد شركات أو جهات حكومية تقوم بنقل وترجمة البعض من الكتب والمنشورات العلمية ولكنها تبقى للمعلومات العامة والسطحية ولغايات تجارية ...............
نسأل الله أن يسخر لنا من عباده ومن حكوماتنا من يساهم في دفع عجلة الترجمة العلمية التخصصية ....


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم وفق الامة لتعريب الهندسة 
امين


----------



## دينااااااااااااااا (28 يناير 2010)

عجبني جدا الموقع بس عاوزه اعرف ازاي اقدر اتواصل معاكو واكتب رايي


----------



## محمد م س شعيب (22 مارس 2010)

موضوع الكتابة باللغة العربية في المجالات التقنية لايزال يعاني ومنذ فترات طويلة في أزمة الكفاءة ..

أقصد ان معظم المتمكنين في العلوم الهندسية درسوها في الغالب بلغات أخري ثم إنهم غير متمكنين في الواقع

من قواعد اللغة العربية وهذا طبيعي جداً لأنهم من غير ذوي الإختصاص في علوم اللغة العربية ...

ولذا في الغالب كان اللجوء للترجمة ...وهنا معضلة أخري فلا تزال هناك بعض المصطلحات يصعب

ترجمتها بكلمة تكون سهلة الفهم علي المتلقي ... لكن كل ذلك لا يجب أن يؤخرنا عن الكتابة العلمية بلغتنا العربية

التي نأمل أن تتطور بجهود مشتركة بين علماء اللغة ومؤلفي ومترجمي المؤلفات العلمية ...

أشكركم للحديث في هذا الموضوع الهام ...


----------



## mosttas (30 مايو 2010)

المؤلفين العرب
أقترح على ملتقى المهندسين العرب تبنى فكرة " المؤلفين العرب" طبعا في مجال الهندسة، وتحويل انتاجهم للنور
لا شك ان هناك الكثير من المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة الطويلة يستطيعون ان يترجموا خبرتهم العملية الى كتب مبسطة
لكن هذه العملية تحتاج الى جهد ووقت من المؤلف والذي يكون غالبا مشغولا بمهنته فلا يجد وقتا للكتابة وان كتب فلا يجد من يتبنى كتابه فيلجأ الى دور نشر تشترى كتابه بثمن بخس.
أقترح أن تجرى مسابقة في مجال تعريب الهندسة ويتم تقييم الكتب وتوزيع جوائز مجزية أو مقابل كمنحة تأليف ويصبح حق طباعة الكتاب للملتقى أو تشكل جمعية او مؤسسة لذلك
ويمكن دعوة محبي الهندسة من رجال الاستثمار او المتبرعين لتمويل هذا المشروع.
كما احب أن أنوه الى انني وأصدقاء لي لنا تجارب في هذا المجال ومستعدين للمشاركة الفاعلة.


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (10 يونيو 2010)

اشكر كل من تكلم فى هذا الموضوع وأرجو التوفيق لكل من يرغب فى رفعة هذا الوطن بكل ما يستطيع والشكر الجزيل لكل من يترجم اى كتاب فى أى علم يريد به هذا التوفيق.


----------



## لغدير (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله وبعد _ أضم صوتي إلى كل الإخوة فى هذا الموضوع وأرجو التوفيق لكل مترجم متخصص في مجال المعمار ، وأشارك رأي المحفزين على هذا المشروع ، وكل الشكر موصول لأهل الفضل في الفكرة ، أخوكم جمعي من الجزائر


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سيدرصاص (19 يونيو 2010)

الحقيقة أن الترجمة تحتاج الى مختصين في نفس المجال وكذلك تأخذ وقتا وجهدا وتحتاج الى رعاية جهة سواء كانت مؤسسة فردية او اجتماعية أو حكومية .


----------



## ahmednasr68 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يسرني ان اتعاون مع اي كان لترجمة كتب الاتصالات من الانكليزية الى العربية لوجه الله ولفائدة المسلمينز والله من وراء القصد.


----------



## ahmednasr68 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يسرني ان اتعاون مع اي كان لترجمة كتب الاتصالات من الانكليزية الى العربية لوجه الله ولفائدة المسلمين والله من وراء القصد.


----------



## م شرحبيل (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أحسنتم .... فعلا نحن بحاجة إلى المراجع العربية في المجال الهندسي ...

ولا أظن أن لغة القران الكريم عاجزة في المجالات العلمية


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (18 ديسمبر 2010)

لقد كانت لي محاولة نداء سابقة وبذلت في سبيل إنجاحها وقتاً كبيراً، ولكنها للأسف باءت بالفشل لأن الكل تكلم ولكن ساعة العمل لم أجد أحداً، طبعاً هذه المحاولة لم تكن من خلال الملتقى

ولكن يبدو أن تكرار النداءات ستجد صدى ورد فعل قريب، ولكنني أظن أن العلمانيين الذين يحتلون التدريس في إغلب جامعات مصر سيقفون كحجر عثرة أمام إمضاء القضية، وأنا دائماً أحب استخدام كلمة قضية مع عبارة تعريب الهندسة، فهي فعلاً لابد أم تكون قضية

أنا أعد أن شاء الله أن أكون أحد المشاركين في مجالي مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية (تصميم أو ما يتعلق به من أعمال التصنيع واللحام) والله المستعان من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## عدنان الحداد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ارى ان ترجمة العلوم الهندسية الى العربية يجب ان يكون حل وقتى لاجتياز المرحلة الانية فقط كون مهندسي الوطن العربي لايجيدون اللغة الانكليزية وهي لغة العلوم الام لنفكر اولا بتقوية التعليم في مجال اللغة الانكليزية خير من التعريبز


----------



## ahmed_aiaai (9 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

